# جدول اعمال الصرصور اليومي!!



## Rosetta (12 مايو 2009)

*


الاعمال اليومية :


    1. الاستيقاظ من النوم في دورة المياة ( مع بعض الروائح العطرة ) بالنسبة للصرصور .

    2. القيام بالتمرينات الصباحية المعتادة وذلك بالخروج امام صاحب الغرفة والتفنن في الهروب من الشبشب.

    3. قضاء فترة القيلولة خلف خزانة غرفة النوم ، لأنه يستحيل على صاحب الشقة ازاحتها .

    4.. مناداة الاصحاب في فترة ذهاب صاحب الشقة .

    5. تقديم الوليمة للضيوف في المطبخ ، وذلك على باقي الاواني والاكل الموجود من عدة اسابيع .

    6. الرقص على مخلفات المعلبات والاجبان الموجودة خارج الثلاجة



 تحذيرات يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار لمجتمع الصراصير :


    1. عدم استفزاز صاحب الشقة واجباره على استخدام ( ريد ) او ( بف باف ).

    2. عدم التجول دائماً امام صاحب الشقة لكي لا يقرف ويتخذ طرق غير سليمة في الهجوم.

    3. عدم احراج صاحب الشقة بالخروج امامه في حضور ضيوفه .

    4. اذا رأيت صاحب الشقة يلاحقك ، فأعكس الخطة ولاحقة انت ، لأنه اكييد سيهرب .

    5. عدم القيام بأي تمرينات صباحية في حالة وجود اكثر من شخص في الشقة ، وإلا سيكون رقم مقاس الشبشب هو آخر شئ تراه في حياتك

    .

  اشياء تجعل الصرصور يموت من الضحك:

    1 - الدوران على كرسي فوقة امرأة تصرخ خوفاً من الصرصور .

    2 - الهروب من شخص في يده شبشب على سطح املس غارق بالماء والصابون .

    3 - استخدام معطر الهواء بالخطأ بدل ريد او بف باف.

    4 - عندما يغلق شخص، باب دورة المياة ، ويجد الصرصور أمامه ملتصق على الباب .

    5 - عندما يحاول ( احول ) اصطياد الصرصور بالشبشب




​*


----------



## لماذا تركتني (12 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين اوي


----------



## Rosetta (12 مايو 2009)

لماذا تركتني قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين اوي


*
مرسي لمرورك (لماذا تركتني)
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههه

جميله يا روز 

ميرررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (12 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*صراصير عايشة حياتها*

*ميرررررررررررررررسى يا روز*
*و ربنا يباركياتك*​


----------



## kingmena (12 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههه
ولا مدير شركة​


----------



## tonylovejesus (12 مايو 2009)

حلوة اوى  الصراصير ليها مزاج      ههههههههههههههههههه


مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tonylovejesus (12 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررة  يا روز


----------



## Rosetta (13 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> جميله يا روز
> 
> ...



*
مرسي لمشاركتك يا كوكو 
نور الموضوع 
​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 مايو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *صراصير عايشة حياتها*
> 
> *ميرررررررررررررررسى يا روز*
> *و ربنا يباركياتك*​




*مرسي يا قمرة  على مرورك .. ​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 مايو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ولا مدير شركة​



*مشكوووور على المرور يا مينا ​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 مايو 2009)

tonycraspo قال:


> مشكورررررررررررة  يا روز



*مشكووووووووور يا tonycraspo
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2009)

*لا جامدة موووووووووووووووووووووووت ​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لا جامدة موووووووووووووووووووووووت ​*


*
مرسي يا قمر على المرور
ربنا يباركك
​​*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد جامده جداااااااااااااااااااااااا

هههههههههههه

ميرسى يا روز
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
جااااااااااامدة جدااا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## dark_angel (15 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة جدا*​


----------



## cross of jesus (16 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه

فعلا منظمين حياتهم

ميرسى يا روز

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## Rosetta (17 مايو 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا بجد جامده جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


*مرسي لمرورك الرائع البطل
نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## Rosetta (17 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> جااااااااااامدة جدااا
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




*سندريلا مرسي يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع 
​*


----------



## Rosetta (17 مايو 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة جدا*​


*
dark_angel
نور الموضوع بمشاركتك ..
مرسي​*


----------



## Rosetta (17 مايو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فعلا منظمين حياتهم
> 
> ...



*cross of jesus

مرسي لمشاركتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*موضوع حلو يسلمو*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## maria123 (18 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## K A T Y (18 مايو 2009)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*_

_*تحفة يا ريد روز فعلا ضحكتيني والواحد مكنش ليه نفس*_

_*تعيش وتجيب يا  قمر*_​


----------



## Rosetta (18 مايو 2009)

ana 100 100 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *موضوع حلو يسلمو*​


*
ana 100 100

مرسي كتير للمشاركة الجميلة 
ربنا يحميك 
​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


>



*
كليمو هنا 

مرسي يا كليمو على المشاركة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 مايو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ربي ما يحرمني من هالضحكة 


مرسي لمرورك يا قمرة 
​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 مايو 2009)

k a t y قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*تحفة يا ريد روز فعلا ضحكتيني والواحد مكنش ليه نفس*_
> 
> _*تعيش وتجيب يا  قمر*_​



*
كاتي اضحكي ما في شي بستاهل الزعل ..

مرسي حبيبتي نورتي الموضوع
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2009)

هههههههه

صرصور رجل أعمال بصحيح :t33:

ميرسى ياقمر ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 مايو 2009)

حلوة كتييييييييييير


----------



## sara A (23 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا روز*
*حلوه قوى*


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
حلوووووووو اوىىىىىى
مرسى*


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> صرصور رجل أعمال بصحيح :t33:
> 
> ميرسى ياقمر ​




*
مرسي حبيبتي مرمر
نورتي الموضوع ​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> حلوة كتييييييييييير



*
مرسي ليك abokaf2020

ربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *ميرسى يا روز*
> *حلوه قوى*




*مرسي يا سارة على مشاركتك 

ربنا يحميكي​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2009)

Mary Gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> حلوووووووو اوىىىىىى
> مرسى*



*Mary Gergees​**
مرسي للمرور 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (29 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوه يا رد روز 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى روز​*


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد جميلة جميلة جميلة*
*انا ضحكت من قلبى عن جد*
*واحلى تقييم يا استاذتنا*
*ميرسى اوى يا روز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Rosetta (30 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بجد جميلة جميلة جميلة*
> ...




*مرسي يا جوجو لمرورك الرائع ..
و انا كتير مبسوطة لاني ضحكتك ..

انشالله على طول تبقي الضحكة ملازميتك يا رب..

ربنا يباركك اخي ​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 مايو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه يا رد روز
> الرب يباركك​*


*
مرسي يا جريس لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع 
​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى روز​*



*بريسكلا ..

مرسي يا قمرة 
نورتي بمشاركتك ​*


----------

